# Best place to buy half wine barrel for pond project?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

For the summer I'm trying to put together a half whiskey/wine barrel pond, but I'm having a hard time locating one. I'm looking for one similar to this photo with a smooth rounded finish. So far I've checked these places...

Home Depot - south Surrey has 3 but no where else. Not really smooth like I want
home Hardware - ordered one from them, but it's not very well made, very gappy wood pieces
Canadian tire - none
lowe's - none

Recommendations for other places to check? Perhaps it's not the right season. Also looking for preformed tubs to go in it.

Thanks!


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I saw a 100 gallon like the black one on Craigslist today


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

I got mine several years ago from GardenWorks on Lougheed in Burnaby. They also had the inserts. I think I got in March/April -- I remember wanting to stock it with guppies instead of comets, but it was too cold at the time.

They usually have a decent selection of water plants as well.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Art Knapps is worth a try.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

maximusfish said:


> I saw a 100 gallon like the black one on Craigslist today


Wow that's much too big for my project. Sounds like a stock tank.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

GaryR said:


> I got mine several years ago from GardenWorks on Lougheed in Burnaby. They also had the inserts. I think I got in March/April -- I remember wanting to stock it with guppies instead of comets, but it was too cold at the time.
> 
> They usually have a decent selection of water plants as well.


Great! I'll give them a call. Thanks.



TomC said:


> Art Knapps is worth a try.


Forgot about Art Knapps. Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Landscape Centre
Water Garden Supplies, Landscape Centre Inc. Landscape Supply Store, Deliveries, Water pumps, filters and more.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Atom said:


> Great! I'll give them a call. Thanks.
> 
> Forgot about Art Knapps. Thanks!


DON'T go to Art Knapps. That's the first place I went when I was looking. At least the one in Poco doesn't stock any water garden related stuff. When I asked, I got a response like "No. Why would you even want to do that?" Caveat: that was probably 4 years ago.


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

One option that you could try: phone some local wineries and ask if they have any barrels. That is how I got mine, well, got a full barrel then cut it in half myself and lined it. One half is a great water feature and the other is a pot for a domestic bamboo.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Landscape Centre
> Water Garden Supplies, Landscape Centre Inc. Landscape Supply Store, Deliveries, Water pumps, filters and more.


Looks like a great store, but I don't drive and POCO is a bit too far. Called them a few times and no answer either.



GaryR said:


> DON'T go to Art Knapps. That's the first place I went when I was looking. At least the one in Poco doesn't stock any water garden related stuff. When I asked, I got a response like "No. Why would you even want to do that?" Caveat: that
> was probably 4 years ago.





Otolith said:


> One option that you could try: phone some local wineries and ask if they have any barrels. That is how I got mine, well, got a full barrel then cut it in half myself and lined it. One half is a great water feature and the other is a pot for a domestic bamboo.


Wow that sounds a bit rude of them. Called Art Knapps, but they don't carry them anyway...not in Vancouver at least.

If I had the power tools I would definitely cut them myself, but I'm pretty pathetic in that department. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out Northwest Landscape in Burnaby. They sell lots of pond stuff.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I was told art knapp in surrey when I asked but I ended up finding one at port kells nursery and it was like $50 or something already cut. Well worth the cost.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Racoons love these. If you get one, think about a lid for night time, or put it somewhere racoons cannot go.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Or cut a plastic barrel down to the size you want 
I like them deep so I cut the top 1/3 off.
is it for a night guard/cover you can easily cut an opening in it to attach a screen/bars<G>
You can paint the plastic or make a wooden cover.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Homedepot in Bellingham has lots of nice half wooden barrels at USD 39.95 - saw them earlier today.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for the Vancouver area? I don't drive so I prefer not to carry a barrel all the way from cocoquitlam or burnaby. Thanks!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Garden works. I used to buy half barrel and used it keep gold fish on my balcony.
if you can find a good one, it could be water tight without liner.
I kept my goldfish in there 3 years and they grew to 8" before I sold the whole thing.
Kevin


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> Racoons love these.


Yes. Yes they do.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe another option~








http://www.costco.ca/Barrel-Planter-2-Pack.product.10364689.html


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I know you asked for whiskey/wine barrels. I wanted to do the same years ago but then I found a huge ceramic pot in Chinatown (easily 40 gallons maybe 50). I think it was for century eggs. I really like the look of the above ground water feature another positive it that it took the raccoons about five years to figure out there was fish in it. Good luck


----------

